# Thursday morning Whatsit



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmmm - they look like the teeth that some kind of adjustment gear would ride on like for a clamp or something..... (does that make sense?)


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely looks like a gear or something else with teeth like them.
The 'teeth' are kind of shaped like those you'll find on a bicycle gear (you know, the chain drive).

Only problem is, this thing is straight... :S


----------



## Scuba (Mar 8, 2012)

gear track or a large enough gear that the curve can't be seen this close.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 8, 2012)

jewlery?


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 8, 2012)

well this is a fine mess you got me into! maybe a saw blade? Perhaps a bug on a leaf, Oh now I see it it is a UFO:lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not a gear:


----------



## ChristinaD (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a file.


----------



## ChristinaD (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a file


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2012)

Not a file.


----------



## cguron (Mar 10, 2012)

Is this object useful that others may have seen it? or this is an empty exercise?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 10, 2012)

I have no idea. The part on a scale (upright one like they use at the Dr.'s office) that the counterweight sits on? Really no other clues.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2012)

cguron said:


> Is this object useful that others may have seen it?



Millions of people see this type of item every day.



cguron said:


> or this is an empty exercise?



It's simply a game.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2012)

OK, next clue.

I put this in my pocket every morning.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 11, 2012)

Key


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like a rather extreme thumb ramp on a pocket knife, of course it probably only looks extreme because of the magnification.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 11, 2012)

xj0hnx said:


> Looks like a rather extreme thumb ramp on a pocket knife, of course it probably only looks extreme because of the magnification.


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 11, 2012)

Gah...!
I was thinking too big. >.<


----------

